# The Matrix Awakens: Unreal Engine 5 Experience - Echtzeit-Techdemo zum Film



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. Dezember 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Matrix Awakens: Unreal Engine 5 Experience - Echtzeit-Techdemo zum Film*

					Die Macher der Unreal Engine 5, Epic Games, haben am vergangenen Montag eine Echtzeit-Tech-Demo passend zum vierten The-Matrix-Teil, der kurz vor Weihnachten in die Kinos kommt, veröffentlicht. Diese soll einen Blick in die Zukunft des interaktiven Storytellings und Entertainments der Unreal Engine 5 liefern.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *The Matrix Awakens: Unreal Engine 5 Experience - Echtzeit-Techdemo zum Film*


----------



## ZanDatsuFTW (7. Dezember 2021)

Hoffe dahinter steckt eine Spiel Ankündigung.
Ein neues Matrix Spiel mit Next-Gen Grafik wäre schon etwas feines.
Aber warum es die Demo icht für den PC gibt ist mir schleierhaft.


----------



## RyzA (7. Dezember 2021)

ZanDatsuFTW schrieb:


> Aber warum es die Demo nicht für den PC gibt ist mir schleierhaft.


Mir auch. Aber kommt bestimmt noch.

Schade das man im Trailer nichts von der eigentlichen Demo sehen kann.
Aber die nächsten Tage wird bestimmt Material auf YT geleaked.


----------



## ZanDatsuFTW (8. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mir auch. Aber kommt bestimmt noch.
> 
> Schade das man im Trailer nichts von der eigentlichen Demo sehen kann.
> Aber die nächsten Tage wird bestimmt Material auf YT geleaked.


Ja, bestimmt kommt es auch irgendwann für den PC.
Aber diese exklusiv Sachen stören mich schon sehr wenn ich ehrlich sein soll.


----------



## Mr.Floppy (8. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mir auch. Aber kommt bestimmt noch.
> 
> Schade das man im Trailer nichts von der eigentlichen Demo sehen kann.
> Aber die nächsten Tage wird bestimmt Material auf YT geleaked.



Zumindest Keanu im Trailer ist ein 3D Model, das in Echtzeit berechnet wird. Habe ich gehört...


----------



## RyzA (8. Dezember 2021)

Mr.Floppy schrieb:


> Zumindest Keanu im Trailer ist ein 3D Model, das in Echtzeit berechnet wird. Habe ich gehört...


Wirklich? Mit aktueller Konsolen-Hardware?
Das sieht verdammt echt aus.


----------



## Mr.Floppy (8. Dezember 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wirklich? Mit aktueller Konsolen-Hardware?
> Das sieht verdammt echt aus.



Ich kann's mir gut vorstellen. Wenn sonst keine aufwändige Umgebung drumherum gerendert werden muss, ist das doch aktuell durchaus möglich. Evtl. gibt es auch ein paar Übergänge, bei denen sehr schnell von der SSD geladen werden muss, weshalb man sich evtl. dazu entschlossen hat das Ganze nicht für PCs anzubieten, weil es dann dennoch den ein oder anderen Anwender geben wird, der mit Uralt-Hardware und HDD das Ganze nicht vernünftig zum Laufen bekommt und dann seinen Unmut überall im Netz kundtun muss, wie buggy doch die neue Engine ist.

Nicht falsch verstehen: Ich habe keine Konsole und will auch keine, aber welche Erwartungshaltung manche PC-Besitzer haben ist mir schleierhaft (sehe ich zum Teil bei meinen Kollegen und Kolleginnen auf der Arbeit, denen 100 € für ein Mainboard zu teuer sind und auch 200 € für 'ne Graka...).


----------



## crackajack (9. Dezember 2021)

ZanDatsuFTW schrieb:


> Ein neues Matrix Spiel mit Next-Gen Grafik wäre schon etwas feines.


Enter the Matrix und Path of Neo waren beide nicht glorreich, aber Potential war da und Warner hätte doch mit Rocksteady fähige Leute für Superheldenspiele. Die machen aber schon dieses Suice Squad.

Sony's State of Play mitsamt "1 Kracherankündigung ist noch offen" und Matrix Trailer für genau denselben Tag angekündigt erweckte bei mir im September Hoffnungen.
Ich bin mir nicht mal sicher was nun die tolle Ankündigung war. Kotor Remake, Spiderman2, Wolverine CGI... eine Matrix Ankündigung wäre mir lieber gewesen.


----------



## ZanDatsuFTW (9. Dezember 2021)

crackajack schrieb:


> Enter the Matrix und Path of Neo waren beide nicht glorreich, aber Potential war da und Warner hätte doch mit Rocksteady fähige Leute für Superheldenspiele. Die machen aber schon dieses Suice Squad.
> 
> Sony's State of Play mitsamt "1 Kracherankündigung ist noch offen" und Matrix Trailer für genau denselben Tag angekündigt erweckte bei mir im September Hoffnungen.
> Ich bin mir nicht mal sicher was nun die tolle Ankündigung war. Kotor Remake, Spiderman2, Wolverine CGI... eine Matrix Ankündigung wäre mir lieber gewesen.


Denke ein Matrix Spiel ist bestimmt in irgend einer Form in Mache.
Mal abwarten.


----------

